# at the Zoo



## Stryker (Jul 13, 2011)

All the birds were in a screen cage thus the little blur...


----------



## brazilnutjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow!  Great captures in spite of the screens.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 13, 2011)

I love that first photo :thumbup:


----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Stryker (Jul 14, 2011)

brazilnutjr said:


> Wow!  Great captures in spite of the screens.  Thank you for sharing.


 


PhotoTish said:


> I love that first photo :thumbup:



Thanks for viewing and appreciating the shots.

Regards 

Mel


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2011)

Sometimes less is more  
A fair too few to critique, though numbers helps to give specifics  

That said I'd say the tiger shot would be enough on its own, a great shot and its got the angles just right as well as the space in the direction of viewing - something that I see you repeating in your avian shots, but in more cases than not in the ones you've posted its just shy of being as good as it gets in the tiger shot 



Stryker said:


>



and because there are no numbers I'll say that I really like the effect in this one, I think if the bird were more on the right than the left or looking more right, but otherwise it does work well with the highlight circles


----------



## NWT Photographer (Jul 16, 2011)

Crisp shots!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 16, 2011)

Too many to comment on but I really like them all.  The tiger is especially good :thumbup:


----------

